# Video of Mildred sitting pretty for the blow dryer



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I have had some real issues getting Mildred dry after her baths because she hates to hold still. She gets worked up during bath time and then she's running all over, climbing up my chest, and rubbing her face on the towel during dry-off time. I read somewhere here at HHC that someone uses a blow dryer after bath time, so I tried it out.

The first couple times, she freaked out at the noise and would run away or try to hide herself in my armpit so I could never get her front or her tummy dry with the blow dryer. I posted a video of me petting her tummy for the first time a week or two ago, and that was right after a blow dry session that she kind of held still for.

But last night after her bath, she was completely fine with the blow dryer! I put it on the warm & low setting and she was a little angel. My fiance took a video for me so I could show you guys  She's so funny lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL3lZjFA ... AAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Amazing!  She's so cool, calm and collected :lol: and way to cute!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Haha I love this! I can't imagine Felix sitting still through something like this, but I might just give it a shot next time he has a bath.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

She's like, "Make sure you get my butt!"


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

That's cute.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Christemo said:


> She's like, "Make sure you get my butt!"


 :lol: She likes her butt and her tummy getting warm the most. She's a goof!



lehaley said:


> Haha I love this! I can't imagine Felix sitting still through something like this, but I might just give it a shot next time he has a bath.


It took a few times, but now that she's used to the noise, she enjoys herself. Sometimes her eyelids even start to droop 'cause it makes her sleepy :lol:

Thanks Larry & Quinn. She's such a princess hehe


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

So cute! I sit in front of my space heater with my girl cause she hates sitting still after baths too - she always plops on her butt and leans against my chest on her back to warm her tummy :lol: I'll have to get a picture or video


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

I envy you. Marvin huffed in his cage when I played the video -.-


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

That is sooooo cute! My baby girl "Biscuit" just got her 1st foot bath but hasn't had a real bath yet. I will have to try the blow dryer!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

chelsea.kang said:


> I envy you. Marvin huffed in his cage when I played the video -.-


That made me laugh out loud.  Milly used to get mad at me for breathing too loud and we have come a long way, so maybe Marvin will get used to strange noises too :lol:



JackieMackk said:


> So cute! I sit in front of my space heater with my girl cause she hates sitting still after baths too - she always plops on her butt and leans against my chest on her back to warm her tummy :lol: I'll have to get a picture or video


That sounds so cute  It's things like that that make being a hedgehog parent so worthwhile. You should definitely get a picture or video and post it for us!

I know that there are some hogs out there that would be absolutely terrified of a blow dryer, but I think it's a good idea, especially if you have the kind with some extra settings. I use the low blower speed and the warm setting and it's just the right temperature to feel nice on your skin. Milly went into fits the first couple times, but I'm glad I stuck with it and got her used to the noise because it makes post-bath time SO much more enjoyable for both of us - lots of cuddling instead of annoying towel-rubbing, hehe


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love every picture, every video, and every story about Milly!!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks, Shetland. I told her and she said, "Where are my mealworms?" :lol:


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Tonight after giving Felix a bath, I attempted this blow dry the hedgie thing. It didn't go very well, to say the least. I've never seen him so incredibly panicked before. He literally CLAWED his way up my arm in about two seconds flat and then proceeded to pee all over me. Needless to say, I don't think I'll be attempting the blow dry spa treatment ever again. :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Aww, poor baby.  

Milly is such a wuss that I thought she'd never take to it. She made it clear that she didn't appreciate the noise the blow dryer made, but she wasn't terrified or anything so I kept at it. The first two times I tried it by putting her on a towel on the bathroom counter... when I turned the blow dryer on, she ran for me! It was so funny that I was the one causing the scary noise, but she ran to me for protection. :lol: 

Probably not a good idea to subject Felix to it again. But hey, you tried!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hahahaha, she's so adorable!!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> Aww, poor baby.
> Probably not a good idea to subject Felix to it again. But hey, you tried!


Yeah, I figured it was worth a shot. I felt awful for him, but at the same time I kind of had to laugh about it a little. I was like "Aww buddy, it's just a blow dryer".


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

When I was young, my Mom would warm up our beds with the hair dryer. 
Warm & toasty. I bet Milly's feeling the same way. Good thing she's got a mama that loves her so much.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

PJ, that reminds me of how my mom would warm up towels in the dryer for my brother and I for when we got out of the bathtub.  

Her mama is bonkers for her :lol: We had a nice long cuddle session last night and she slept with her head buried in my armpit for 2 hours. What a cutie pie


----------

